
Will program Ruby for food - lobo_tuerto
Nothing to lose, nowhere to go. Starting from zero.<p>If someone will take me, I`m a good person willing to program for food and shelter. Take this as a social experiment. Able to travel anywhere in the world. Currently in Mexico city. No visa, just passport.<p>I`m proficient in Ruby, Rails, a little of design, picking my way in buddhism. Smart, hard working, fit, likes to cook, good care taker. Willing to learn anything.<p>Any offers? Come on.
Email contact in profile.
======
abbasmehdi
What are you seeking? Are you stable? The reason I ask is people tend to do
these kinds of things after a break-up or other major, life-altering events.
Have you thought this through? There are other necessities in life aside from
'food and shelter'. With your skills you can make a decent living anywhere in
the world.

What's the whole story here?

~~~
lobo_tuerto
Yup I`m stable, been looking to this for since 2005, now is the right time. Of
course there are other things besides food & shelter, but those are the things
I need to get started anywhere. A little money after proving myself won`t hurt
either. As I said, this is a little social experiment. Want to blog about it,
how it goes etc. Trying to make it as a digital nomad.

Anyone willing, won`t regret it.

~~~
rudasn
would you consider Cyprus? (that small dot between turkey, egypt, and israel)

~~~
lobo_tuerto
Sure, why not? I really have a knack for travel. What do you need help with?

~~~
rudasn
My goal is to make it easier for people to _be_ online - enable them to create
_good enough_ websites and give them the tools to achieve their goals (the
actual website is just a means to an end). Like weebly, but better.

I plan to focus first on artists (musicians, djs, photographers, painters and
the like) and move from there. This is something that's been on my mind for
about 4 years and now I think is the right time to do it.

How does that sound?

------
octopus
You could try to use a website like vworker for finding programming jobs. I
use vworker (formerly rentacoder) since 2006, I work only on my spare time on
the site (less than 2 hours a day, sometimes even less) and I have a steady
revenue from this of about 2k per month.

All you need is knowledge,determination and a good internet connection. It
won't be easy to start, my first "job" was a two weeks project for ... 5$.
Once you will have a good history on a site like that (I've heard odesk is
also a decent choice) you could theoretically charge as you want per hour.

~~~
pavel_lishin
How long did it take you to work your way from "two week project for $5" to
"$2k a month! work from home! be your own boss! call now!" levels of income?

~~~
octopus
After about one year I was only working on projects for 100$ and more.

One year after that, I was able to name my price and select my clients. At
some point I was overwhelmed by the number of projects I was able to take and
I've started to charge more.

Currently I take 2 - 4 projects per month usually with old clients. Also I'm
not a full time freelancer, I work on average 2 hours per day on these kind of
projects.

------
stevenbrianhall
Would you consider staying in México for the same offer? I'm an American in
Guadalajara, and getting ready to launch my Rails-based start-up, and would be
interested in a trial run.

------
jeffrey_w
I don't think there's much I could do in providing food & shelter, but I do
have a rather ok-ish MacBook collecting Dust (Model 2007). Would that help?

~~~
xelnyq
fellow poor rails programmer from poland here. i can take it if its a burden
:]

~~~
jeffrey_w
If op has no use for it. I've been wanting to give this macbook away to
someone who's in dire need (e.g. broken, stolen, etc.) and is unable to buy a
new one due to not having any money.

If that's you, or anyone for that matter, I'll be happy to send it your way.

~~~
msinghai
Hi there! Can you please give it to me? I want to start developing iOS stuff
but don't have money. ( btw, I'm 15.)

~~~
philh
Just to check, are you aware that you need to pay $99/year to actually put
stuff that you've made onto an iDevice?

It's a lot cheaper than a Macbook, so I'm not saying you're not worthy or
anything. It would just be a shame if you get a mac and can't use it for what
you intended.

~~~
msinghai
Yes. I'm already a developer. I got it when I made an app for a local company
on their machines.

------
begriffs
Depending on someone to give you shelter, food, money, and possibly your work
visa would make you rather vulnerable. This might create an unhealthy
relationship with your one-man boss/landlord/roommate.

~~~
lobo_tuerto
That's a possibility. I think it's all about relationship management, and
talking through it thoroughly.

------
botj
I'm getting a weird vibe from this. Maybe it's just the indentured servitude
feel of it.

------
herval
With all the good-paying ruby jobs out there, all over the world, why would
you REALLY prefer to work for free? Why NOT applying for a proper position (or
better yet, a telecommute one that would allow u to travel and work from
anywhere)?

Just curious...

------
nazar
I totally feel you. I coded a portfolio website for about 35$ recently. At
least I had a shelter, all i needed was food :) Bad things happen.. Good luck!

------
gurkendoktor
Hah, I remember your name from some Ruby game dev! I am doing Ruby freelancing
from somewhere in Taiwan now. Best of luck :)

------
lobo_tuerto
Wow guys, thank you all! Had some very interesting replies in the mail also,
I`ll be answering them today and sorting one out. I`ll report back later.

I intend to create a reputation from this, so I can hop around the world
lending my expertise while mutual help is given for each other.

------
vinifies
Hi, I'm based in Singapore. We're building a small team or competent rails
developers to take on client projects and are also starting to explore our own
startup idea. We're willing to work sth out with you! Email me at
Kelvin@tinkerbox.com.sg if you're interested!

------
memeree
Hi, In the UK, interested in working with you on a few ideas; around 6 months
work. Happy for you to work remotelym, If you're interested, email me.
mosan.elahi@gmail.com

------
xinuc
Do you consider Indonesia as an option? There's a high demand of ruby
programmers in Indonesia right now.

~~~
lobo_tuerto
I consider anywhere I can travel to in the world as an option. I only have a
passport though.

------
thijsc
You could contact any of these companies.

<http://yfrog.com/nwl3czj>

------
zaczed
Drop me ya MSN or Skype or Twitter ? Wanna get to know you more! My Skype is
zhen.zhi

------
briandear
Wanna join a startup? Email me: superacidjax@me.com I need a strong Rails guy
soon.

------
james-fend
a possibilty.. email me: james@freelanceful.com

~~~
peachepe
I'm a php developer @ Nicaragua. Any chances for me?

------
systems
why don't you just elance(.com)? or something like it ?

------
khalidshaikh
Congratulations on your new job !

~~~
latch
Don't take the down votes on your new account too hard. Generally the HN-crowd
prefers that people comment on posts which they've actually read, is all.

(can you finish a sentence with ", is all" like that?)

